
Impossible Foods has raised $75M for its plant-based burgers - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/01/impossible-foods-just-raised-75-million-for-its-plant-based-burgers
======
L_Rahman
I remember reading the original impressions of the Impossible Foods ground
meat and thinking it was just media buzz.

I promise you it is not.

At Momofuku's Ssam Bar in the East Village of NYC, you can order an off menu
item called Spicy Pork Sausage and Rice Cakes. It's not really off the menu -
the item has simply been around so long and is so well known to regulars that
they left it off to make room for new dishes.

I've had it more times than I count.

At lunch time however, they serve Spicy "Impossible Sausage" and Rice Cakes.
The first time I ordered it, I was ready to complain about one of my favorite
things ruined by a hyped product.

But then I took my first bite, and it somehow tasted better than the pork
sausage version. I've been back many times since and the Impossible Foods
version of the dish is often tastier than the pork version.

Let that sink in for a moment. Impossible Foods was able to replace high
quality pork sausage served in a beloved dish at one of New York's buzziest
restaurants and make the dish better.

The vast majority of ground meat in the American food chain is of lower
quality. If Impossible Foods can replace that ground meat at scale, the
ramifications are enormous. They will reduce by a huge margin the number of
animal lives and quantity of CO2 necessary to feed us.

~~~
acchow
I tried the Impossible Meats burger - it was nowhere near as tasty as a beef
burger. I think it could be improved drastically by just adding a little MSG
tho.

~~~
mikekchar
I just want to point out that there are lots of ways to get umami. MSG is just
one of them (and not really a great way IMHO).

I cooked vegan at home for a long time (I'm not actually an ethical vegan, I
just like vegan food). Konbu dashi will give you similar glutamate profiles,
but tomatoes, fermented products like shoyu and miso, etc are simple ways to
boost the umami as well. Usually the biggest trick in good vegan food is to
understand how to balance all of the flavours. Meat based cooking has so many
savoury flavours, and if you simply cut out the meat, you end up with overly
sweet/sour dishes. They lack depth. If you're designing a dish and you are
waiting until the end to figure out how to get the umami in (for example, by
adding MSG), then you're really not going to succeed most of the time IMHO. If
I want a savoury dish, umami is where I start.

Having said that, I've never made a vegan burger style dish that I've thought
was particularly good. I've had some excellent vegan dishes like that at
restaurants and I've always wondered how they did it. Since MSG triggers
migraines in me, I'm pretty sure it wasn't MSG :-)

~~~
dEnigma
Most of the things you list as MSG alternatives actually contain MSG; like
tomatoes, konbu dashi, and many fermented products.

~~~
jlebrech
One is L-shaped (artificial and flavour enhancing) the other is natural.

[http://science.jrank.org/pages/4433/Monosodium-Glutamate-
MSG...](http://science.jrank.org/pages/4433/Monosodium-Glutamate-MSG-
Characteristics-MSG.html)

~~~
mustacheemperor
Since when is "natural vs artificial" evidence of relative healthiness, or
even a logical basis for comparison at all? You have numerous comments in this
thread all drawing on the same fallacy that some MSG can be "good" and some
can be "bad" when that is inherently impossible.

Producing a URL with the word "science" in it ending in .org is not sufficient
evidence. Find a single empirical datapoint or published study, otherwise stop
spreading fearmongering speculation. Do you concern yourself with which table
salt to buy because it may be "bad NaCl"?

------
nostromo
I'm happy to see that fat and protein are the main ingredients.

[http://impossiblefoods.com/images/faq/nutrition-
facts.png](http://impossiblefoods.com/images/faq/nutrition-facts.png)

A lot of veggie imitation meats are low on fat and protein and extremely high
on processed carbs.

~~~
resf
Wow, do nutrition labels in USA generally not show figures per 100g?

~~~
adrianmonk
It's per serving.

Obviously, it's easier to compare if they are all relative to 100g, but
arguably per-serving is more useful when making eating decisions. When I'm
buying a food, I'm not trying to do science; I'm trying to figure out how much
of a particular nutrient I'm personally going to get when I eat that item.

For example, if I have soup, there's no way I'll have as little as 100g of it.
If I have tea, there's no way I'm going to have as much as 100g of tea leaves.
The mass of a serving could be 1 or even 2 orders of magnitude different
depending on the type of food.

Serving sizes are required by law to be "based on amounts of foods and
beverages that people are actually eating" (see
[https://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/GuidanceDocument...](https://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/GuidanceDocumentsRegulatoryInformation/LabelingNutrition/ucm385663.htm)
).

~~~
seanwilson
The UK labels generally show per serving and per 100g together. Generally I
find the serving sizes so low you're best to completely ignore them.

~~~
icebraining
_The UK labels generally show per serving and per 100g together._

In fact, I think that's now the norm in the whole of the EU.

------
asah
I'm a fan and as a 3-time food+tech entrepreneur, imho they're going to be
very successful.

I'm an omnivore, love burgers. I also love veg burgers, but they're not
burgers -- they're something else, the way salmon burgers and fried chicken
sandos are great but don't count when you want a "beef burger."

The Impossible Burger was the first burger I tried (Jardiniere in SF) that my
brain said, "yes, this is a burger". In fact, it was close enough that... it
was boring. I could eat it every day and if beef burgers were taken away from
me, I wouldn't notice or reminisce.

The next step is to make the raw IB meat available in grocery, so I can
experiment myself - load up the umami, mix in spices, stuff it with cheese,
try it with different levels of done-ness, etc.

------
nicpottier
I tried a Beyond Burger, which I believe is the main other horse in this
"veggie burger" race and I was pretty impressed. It doesn't have the "plant
blood" that seems to be Impossible's secret sauce, but on a bun, with ketchup,
lettuce and tomato I thought it was pretty great. Great enough that I'd order
it instead of a normal burger if it was widely available.

~~~
HillaryBriss
how did the cost compare to meat?

~~~
paulcole
Environmental, ethical, or dollar cost?

~~~
throwaway7645
Dollar cost. I'd love to switch away from beef burgers for a health and
ethical reason, but can't justify a $15 burger when most burgers at a nice
restaurant are $10 where I live.

~~~
HillaryBriss
thanks. yes. that's what i was wondering about.

------
aphextron
What is it with first-world vegans/vegetarians wanting to eat these extremely
processed imitation meat frozen foods? There is an entire tradition of
vegetarian cuisine around the world from Rasta Ital, to Hindu Sattvic,
Afghani, and Thai which you could learn with just a tiny bit of effort.

~~~
corysama
I think the goal is more to transition omnivores away from meat. There is a
consensus that the meat industry in unsustainable as is. But, there is also a
strong belief that trying to convince the world they don't want meat via
rational arguments is futile. Thus, we need work-arounds via either plants
that mimic meat or changing the meat industry over to vat-brewed meat.

~~~
hug
> trying to convince the world they don't want meat via rational arguments is
> futile

Of course it is, because it should be pretty obvious that they do want meat.
If they didn't want meat you wouldn't be having the argument in the first
place, right?

I've never tried a real honest to god direct replacement for meat that I
actually was fooled -- even for a moment -- into thinking might actually be
meat. I've had some delicious vegetarian dishes, I've had some delicious vegan
dishes, but those things definitely just aren't the same experience as eating
meat. Tofurkey just don't cut it.

Which isn't to say that I'm not open to the idea of having a 1:1 lab-made
replacement for meat that is indistinguishable from the real thing. I most
definitely am. If you could provide me with lab-meat at even just a small
premium I'd probably go vegetarian where that option was available.

But boy do I love me some meat-or-indistinguishable-from-meat products in my
meals.

~~~
jeeva
> Which isn't to say that I'm not open to the idea of having a 1:1 lab-made
> replacement for meat that is indistinguishable from the real thing. I most
> definitely am. If you could provide me with lab-meat at even just a small
> premium I'd probably go vegetarian where that option was available.

Question: does that count as going vegetarian? To me that's just going techno-
carnivore.

~~~
Smaug123
Depends why you're asking. [http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/11/21/the-
categories-were-mad...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/11/21/the-categories-
were-made-for-man-not-man-for-the-categories/)

------
bllguo
Haven't tried it but certainly a noble cause, I hope they succeed.

> “I love VCs and particularly the ones that invested in us,” Brown had said.
> “But it’s truly astonishing how little diligence they do in terms of the
> actual science that underlies some tech companies.”

Recent headlines on Theranos, Juicero, uBeam really drive this point home

~~~
jessriedel
Talking to VC firm who was considering an investment in a quantum computing
company, I was also blown away by how little science they attempted to
understand. It doesn't make any sense to me. My best explanation is that they
think it's simply impossible to become well-informed at a reasonable price,
and instead just rely on aligning the interests of the founders with their
own.

------
jochakovsky
Tried an Impossible Burger for the first time the other day. In a burger with
lots of condiments and toppings, it was OK, but not something I'd order again.
When I took a bite of it by itself, it tasted like cat food.

Since there are so many positive reviews, I wonder if it just wasn't prepared
correctly? The restaurant had only started serving it a few days earlier.

~~~
prostoalex
I tried one at Umami Burger and left with the same general impression as you.
It was bland by itself, saved by copious melted cheese Umami Burger serves it
with, and did not have any of the nice pink associated with medium-rare. I
guess it's comparable to a fast food burger, but does not seem like anything
I'd want to repeat. The sugars and vegetable oils listed on the ingredients
list make me wonder if the whole thing is even healthy.

------
asciimo
I love this video of Adam Savage trying the Impossible Burger at Jardinière.
Gets into the details of how they prepare it compared to their standard
burger:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF9bf9uKQQk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF9bf9uKQQk)

------
throwaway2016a
I am extremely eager to see lab grown meat more so than I am eager to see
better meat substitutes become mainstream.

However, being a meat eater, since the news of this product came out however
many months and years it was, I have been wanting to try it. Which is more
than I can say for other meat substitutes.

~~~
spraak
It's hard for me to understand the excitement for lab meat. Can you explain
your interest?

~~~
sneak
It is less resource intensive to produce. Hand-tuned assembly code burger vs
transpiled javascript for the hot path (I eat cheeseburgers very often, as do
many, many others in the countries I frequent).

You can feed more people with the same amount of resources. 80,000 humans a
day die from lack of food. Everything we can do to meaningfully improve food
production efficiency is a big win for the species.

~~~
simplify
I thought we technically make enough food for everyone on earth? It's the
distribution that's the hard part.

~~~
sneak
That's true, however optimizations like this have wide-reaching effects.

------
jy1
Tried it, tastes. OK. A bit like meat, smells a bit like a barn.

------
ugh123
Has any thought been given to the long-term economic consequences of something
like this replacing animal products in the market? The price of commodity corn
shot up when production of corn-based ethanol became popular as well as other
uses of corn.

I'm not sure if the agricultural industry would be ready to support a large
shift towards this very easily.

~~~
AntonyGarand
It actually requires a lot less lands to make a plant-based burger than a
beef-based one, as you're skipping a whole ladder in the chain.

I believe the ratio is between 6 and 8 times less land for beef, although you
should definetly research this number if you're interested.

This makes plant-based burger and vegetarian/vegan foods a lot more eco-
friendly and requires less land to produce, which is a problem most developped
countries are facing

------
joestr
I guarantee the meat industry will go to incredible lengths to make this
company fail.

~~~
moretai
Then we should go to great lengths to prevent that.

------
brohoolio
I've tried it. It's good.

At $16 a pound I'd much rather get some high quality meat or fish. If it comes
down in price to something reasonable I might add it to our rotation.

~~~
ClassyJacket
16USD per pound, which is 44AUD or 35USD per KG, thankyou Wolfram, is high,
but considering the environmental and ethical advantages it's almost
_miraculous_. That's just about dead on 5x what I pay for chicken breast now,
so it's not at all crazy to imagine splurging on this once in a while for a
meal with a vegan friend, and that the price will come down to a mass-market,
regular purchase level in the not-so-distant future.

Much like how a Tesla Model 3 isn't as cheap as a Corolla, but still not
completely out of the question for alot of people like a Model S is.

Even if it settles at double the price of meat I could see myself buying it
regularly. Given how unethically meat is produced now, I don't mind accepting
some price increase.

~~~
brohoolio
I guess I'm used to my friends picking out more affordable options. I might
spend extra occasionally because my wife is a vegetarian but I can't see any
of my friends selecting it at this price, even at $8 a pound.

------
mceoin
Tried it, liked it. Best vegetarian burger of my life.

------
epalmer
Nutrition panel is in the FAQ
[https://www.impossiblefoods.com/faq/](https://www.impossiblefoods.com/faq/)

------
joshdance
I am excited to try the Impossible Foods burger. Waiting for it to come to
Utah.

------
EGreg
But will it be Kosher? :)

------
shanev
Does anyone know what the omega 6:3 ratio of this fake meat is?

------
yotmeha
The last three paragraphs of this article are a bit awkward.

------
lamby
Sam Harris did a good interview with this outfit:

[https://www.samharris.org/podcast/item/meat-without-
murder](https://www.samharris.org/podcast/item/meat-without-murder)

------
awkwarddaturtle
Is it just me or do posts about "vegetarian/vegan" foods, Tesla, or any flavor
of the day seem to produce so many suspicious comments?

It looks every other comment is trying to "sell" us something rather than
being regular honest commenting. Reminds me of evangelicals or jehovah's
witnesses trying to sell me their religion.

Maybe knowing how social media works now has got me cynical.

I'll never become vegetarian and I'll stay an omnivore til I die. It's great
that they were able to raise money and hopefully they'll open up options for
the vegetarians crowd. But please stop with the Impossible Foods is going to
save the world stuff.

Tesla going to save the world. Impossible Foods is going to save the world.
Jesus is going to save the world. Goodness.

~~~
b_ttercup
Probably just you. This product is indeed capable of changing the world for
the better if scaled up. "Saving it" is hyperbole. But it's not about making a
nice meal for vegetarians, it's about sustainable meat consumption for a
growing population.

~~~
awkwarddaturtle
>This product is indeed capable of changing the world for the better if scaled
up. "Saving it" is hyperbole.

But "changing the world" isn't hyperbole?

> But it's not about making a nice meal for vegetarians, it's about
> sustainable meat consumption for a growing population.

What? Meat eaters aren't going to choose fake meat no more than vegetarians
are going to choose fake vegetables/fruits.

People are still going to hunt, still going to keep livestock and still going
to consume meat. We are omnivores after all.

Also, meat production is HIGHLY sustainable already. We waste tons of meat
because we have such an excess of it.

~~~
b_ttercup
Meat eaters will eat fake meat if economics incentive them too. You don't need
to completely switch over to impact the world. Growing meat is a substantial
waste of energy and nutrients. Unless you think we will never struggle to
produce enough food, it's hard to reconcile how you can think we won't run
into issues with meat.

------
twelvechairs
Tofu/soy burgers have been around for >20 years already. How is this
significantly different?

[Edit: way to be downvoted instantly for asking a serious critical question.
Remember when hn prided itself on a higher level of discussion than reddit?]

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
OK, I'll help explain why I downvoted you. It probably would have taken you
less time to google "impossible foods burger" than to write your question.
More importantly, by starting of your question the way you did, you seem to be
implying, intentionally or not, some level of smugness that "don't these guys
know soy burgers have been around for 20 years."

Here is the Impossible Foods FAQ:
[https://www.impossiblefoods.com/faq/](https://www.impossiblefoods.com/faq/)

~~~
twelvechairs
I read the article. It didnt say. I even googled leghemoglobin and found that
its in all soy/tofu, so that didnt seem a differentiator. I expect other
people here will have the same question

Honestly yes if you cant be clear what your business does where others have
failed IMO at the very least your marketing team is failing

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
The business doesn't DO anything different.

Soy burgers have been around for 20 years and that has been 20 years of
failure.

Vegetarians might not care how the product tastes, especially if they make
their culinary decisions for ethical reasons. But this is the first time meat
eaters are actually saying that they might use a veggie product just because
they like it.

That is a big deal.

~~~
subculture
Yeah, and Impossible purposely sells these in the meat aisle because they want
to complete against the meat burgers, not against veggie burgers.

------
concinds
> Soy

I wonder how the community here will respond to this. Most here seemed upset
by the male-infertility story from a week or two ago. Turning around to gush
over soy would be completely incoherent.

"Soy as health food" is diabolically false.

~~~
cbhl
Their "soy leghemoglobin" doesn't come from soy though. It comes from GMO
Algae. Presumably they could reprogram that algae to produce a different
hemoglobin-like molecule.

~~~
concinds
Check the ingredients list:

>Full Ingredient List:

>Water, Textured Wheat Protein, Coconut Oil, Potato Protein, Natural Flavors,
2% or less of: Leghemoglobin (soy), Yeast Extract, Salt, Soy Protein Isolate,
Konjac Gum, Xanthan Gum, Thiamin (Vitamin B1), Zinc, Niacin, Vitamin B6,
Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Vitamin B12.

>Contains:

>Soy, Wheat

This contains soy. My comment stands.

~~~
Danihan
I love how highly, highly processed foods are suddenly A-OK to many people
here once it's a fake meat product.

>But high-temperature processing has the unfortunate side effect of so
denaturing the other proteins in soy that they are rendered largely
ineffective.23 That's why animals on soy feed need lysine supplements for
normal growth.

>Nitrites, which are potent carcinogens, are formed during spray-drying, and a
toxin called lysinoalanine is formed during alkaline processing.24 Numerous
artificial flavorings, particularly MSG, are added to soy protein isolate and
textured vegetable protein products to mask their strong "beany" taste and to
impart the flavor of meat.25

>In feeding experiments, the use of SPI increased requirements for vitamins E,
K, D, and B12 and created deficiency symptoms of calcium, magnesium,
manganese, molybdenum, copper, iron, and zinc.26 Phytic acid remaining in
these soy products greatly inhibits zinc and iron absorption; test animals fed
SPI develop enlarged organs, particularly the pancreas and thyroid gland, and
increased deposition of fatty acids in the liver.27

[http://www.mercola.com/article/soy/avoid_soy.htm](http://www.mercola.com/article/soy/avoid_soy.htm)

I shouldn't even have to post about "Textured Wheat Protein" but it's
essentially another denatured protein, one that is completely doused in
glyphosate right before harvest..

Check out the chart on page two...

[http://people.csail.mit.edu/seneff/ITX_2013_06_04_Seneff.pdf](http://people.csail.mit.edu/seneff/ITX_2013_06_04_Seneff.pdf)

These "vegan" foods are nowhere near healthy.

~~~
chipotle_coyote
There's no gentle way to make the complaint about I'm about to: going to
Mercola.com for good health science is roughly equivalent to referring to the
Flat Earth Society for good GPS algorithms. Joe Mercola has developed a
multimillion dollar business which is essentially built on telling his
audience that everything in the world is poisonous unless he sells it to them.
When I say he's one of the folks who believe that fluoridation is a nefarious
government conspiracy, I am not kidding. He also believes coffee enemas will
fight cancer. Again, I am not making this up.

There's conflicting evidence about soy's health benefits, which is a sentence
that is, generally speaking, just as true after a "s/soy/any_damn_food"
operation. Nitrites are highly toxic in quantity, but in _small_ quantity,
they've been used in food processing since the Middle Ages. It's what you cure
meat with. Most of the nitrites in your diet, though, are naturally occurring.

And while no one claims MSG has massive health benefits, it's been _extremely_
well established that it's harmless. _It 's just a salt._ I'm sure Doc Mercola
will tell me the decades of tests that show it's safe are simply a sign that
every first world health agency is in the pocket of Big Umami, but y'know,
color me skeptical.

~~~
Danihan
The Mercola article has citations, which you ignored. There is also a link to
a MIT paper which you ignored, and deals with the main ingredient in the
product at hand.

>When I say he's one of the folks who believe that fluoridation is a nefarious
government conspiracy, I am not kidding.

Fluoride lowers IQ in children an average of 15 points, per Harvard meta-
analysis.

[https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/features/fluoride-
children...](https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/features/fluoride-childrens-
health-grandjean-choi/)

>researchers from Harvard School of Public Health (HSPH) and China Medical
University in Shenyang for the first time combined 27 studies and found strong
indications that fluoride may adversely affect cognitive development in
children.

So... what exactly is he wrong about when it comes to fluoride?

You are blinded by your bias against this one Doctor, enough to miss the main
points regarding why these foods are total shit.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Fluoride lowers IQ in children an average of 15 points, per Harvard meta-
> analysis.

No. Aside from the fact that meta-analyses are primarily a means of
identifying areas for direct research because they have a strong tendency to
magnify publication bias (among other problems), that's not what the cited
piece concludes. Your own quote shows that the conclusion is _much_ weaker,
noting that the meta-analysis “found strong indications that fluoride may
adversely affect cognitive development in children.”

Finding strong indications that it has a possibility (“may” ≠ “does”) of
causing some adverse reaction is not the same as concluding that it _does_
have any adverse impact, and even farther from any particular quantification
of that impact. And the actual average result (which isn't a study conclusion
on the actual impact) was 7, not 15 IQ points for “high flouride content”; to
quote your source: “The average loss in IQ was reported as a standardized
weighted mean difference of 0.45, which would be approximately equivalent to
seven IQ points for commonly used IQ scores with a standard deviation of 15.”

~~~
Danihan
You're right, it's 7 points. However, that means there are still considerable
issues (both medical and ethical) with the mass-ingesting of fluoride, which
lends more credibility to Mercola's paranoia than your skepticism, in my
opinion. And regardless of that, you are still ignoring all the main issues
brought up with TVP.

~~~
dragonwriter
> You're right, it's 7 points.

You acknowledge that you got the number wrong, which is good, but the smaller
problem. The bigger problem is that the number was _not_ , in either case, an
impact concluded by the meta-analyses, it was merely the average impact of
high flouridation in the studies included.

> However, that means there are still considerable issues (both medical and
> ethical) with the mass-ingesting of fluoride

No, it doesn't. Again, the source you cite does _not_ conclude that there _is_
any adverse effect. The meta-analysis, according to it's authors, indicates
only that there _may_ be an adverse effect.

Even the follow-up study by the authors (linked from your source; meta-
analyses rarely support strong conclusions about fact, but often provide
direction for further research) seems to indicate some effect, especially at
high dosage levels but again, mostly is an indicator for further research, not
a basis for concluding a clearly quantified effect.

Without a qauntifiable effect tied to actual flouride levels, it's not clear
if there is any probl with the actual flouridation practice in the United
States. Almost every substance is harmful in excess, even ones where moderate
amounts are better than none.

~~~
Danihan
Are none of these studies convincing to you?

[http://fluoridealert.org/studies/brain01/](http://fluoridealert.org/studies/brain01/)

If not, what would be?

------
tkyjonathan
Pretty cool

------
sputknick
I'm paleo, and wanted to try it to see how it tastes. Closer than I expected
to a real burger. Not great, but this would be an excellent replacement for
factory farmed animals. Not as tasty, or as good for the environment as
pasture raised cows.

~~~
acchow
> Not as good for the environment as pasture raised cows.

Even at scale?

~~~
saalweachter
Eh, depends what you mean by "scale".

When you start talking environmentally sustainable meat production, you're
talking about utilizing land and calories that would not be well utilized
otherwise. Pastureland that is too rocky or arid for grain or vegetable
production, grazed at a level that is sustainable for that land. Food waste
and mast you can feed to pigs or goats but not people.

Scale is "a whole lot of meat" but "not much as Americans eat now".

------
ericdykstra
Going to stay away from this, myself. For the same reason I eat oranges
instead of drinking Sunny Delight and eat sausage rather than eat sausage-
flavored potato chips.

Flavor is our evolved way of our bodies telling us what our body wants to eat.
"Impossible burgers" are just a simulation of food.

~~~
maxerickson
Sausage isn't really very natural.

There is a fun analogy with Sunny Delight, with the use of cheap inputs and
lots of flavoring.

------
felixchan
Impossible Burgers contain heme iron, which is disastrous to the body.

[https://nutritionfacts.org/video/the-safety-of-heme-vs-
non-h...](https://nutritionfacts.org/video/the-safety-of-heme-vs-non-heme-
iron/)

~~~
saagarjha
Forgive me if I don't quite find your source credible, since it appears to
have been written by a volunteer, and since it doesn't actually give concrete
evidence on maximum recommended dose.

~~~
felixchan
The source is just screenshots of academic studies.

~~~
saagarjha
Yes, and I took at look at them. Some of the studies (especially the blood
cookies or whatever ones) actually mentioned that heme iron actually _helped_
anemic children. Many of the others could not come to a conclusion.

~~~
felixchan
Well, in that case, heme iron may not be so bad. I'm not here to debate that.
But the source has ground -- until someone gives me a better source.

~~~
placeybordeaux
You first posted

> Impossible Burgers contain heme iron, which is disastrous to the body.

Then posted

> Well, in that case, heme iron may not be so bad. I'm not here to debate
> that.

Are you revoking your initial claim?

